# A Noob CC Quest - Reviews and Suggested Smoking List



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Since finding CS I have been fortunate to have been gifted/bombed with some wonderful cigars (thank you guys). These "gifts" have lead me to the other side of the slope. As some of you might already know I like the "floral" profile. In that search for floral I asked for ideas in this thread for my first box purchase, Under $220 Box Floral Thread and got a great response with some great suggestions. After having smoked a few CC's I wanted a rating system that met my needs, so I created the, Al (ahc4353) Rating System found here.

As I have stated in other threads I'm not one for a great wordy review but I thought if I started this thread and keep my thoughts here it might help another CC noob along his/her trip down the slope.

I will start with what cigars I currently have rated and just update the list as I go.

I would also like this thread to serve as a place to add to the " Floral Suggested Smoking List". A gorilla that has a suggestion for a smoke that would fit the profile could just post a suggestion buy updating and adding to the list. This list also includes some non-floral cigars but suggested as a way to broaden my palette with the mild to mid range cigar.

Please keep in mind that my rating of each cigar is based on the fact that I am looking for and like the "floral" profile. I include these key components in my decision making, draw, burn and flavor.

 DISCLAIMER!!!! THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION BASED ON NOTHING OTHER THAN MY CURRENT LIKES AND DISLIKES!!
IT IS JUST AN EASY WAY FOR ME TO TRACK THE CIGARS I HAVE HAD. JUST BECAUSE IT'S A #4 TO ME IS NO REASON FOR YOU NOT TO TRY IT! 

* The "Al (ahc4353) Rating System" (ARS)*

 1 - Wholly Chit!
Note: If I win the lottery buy boxes and boxes of these

 2 - WOW! That Was Awesome 
Note: Have a box or two on hand

3- Very Nice
Note: Have a couple of fiver's on hand

4 - Never Again
Note: Just not my thing

Using the above system insures that every time my hand goes into the my humidor it comes out with something I like. If I mix them up and keep my eyes closed it's even better as whatever I get is a surprise and I don't have to make that mind numbing decision between a 2 or a 3.


Thanks again for all the help along the way! Without the guys here on CS I would not be where I am today.

Hummmmmm, I think that's good? Right? 

The best to each of you and your family's.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

* The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - dray was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3*


*
On Deck List:*


2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos
2006 Montecristo #4
Partagas Shorts
Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Cohiba Siglo II Tubos
H. Upmann Petite Coronas

*
The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
SLR PC (little flavor bombs )
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Al you're such an ARS!!!! :ss*

Thanks for the micro reviews. :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Al you're such an ARS!!!! :ss*
> 
> Thanks for the micro reviews. :tu


Thats some funny chit right there.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Al Im digging the new rating system! Very basic and straight forward! :tu

I understand that you old people need to keep it simple so you dont confuse yourselves! :r:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

* The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - Draw was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3

* Partagas Short 7/15/08
OK cigar - Draw was good - Burn was one sided - flavor was not what I'm looking for however not a bad cigar. Have to give it a *ARS of 3.5* as I would smoke another one but with so many others that I like better would be hard pressed to invest in this one.


*
On Deck List:*


2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos
2006 Montecristo #4
Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Cohiba Siglo II Tubos
H. Upmann Petite Coronas

*
The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I understand that you old people need to keep it simple so you dont confuse yourselves! :r:r:r:r


I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i think you will really enjoy the cohiba siglo II tubo. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> i think you will really enjoy the cohiba siglo II tubo. :tu


I'm looking forward to that one myself Jay. I am going to have that one the next time Silverfox and I virtual HERF. I'll post my thoughts for sure.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Al, 
do you have anything on your wish list that you would like to try that you do not have?

Hal


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

In your review you said the Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4 was a bit stronger then what you are looking for. PM me your Addy and I will send you a couple of Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3's I think these will fit the profile you like exactly. Floral and delicious, only wish I had some Flor de Cano Coronas left to send along as well.

Don't forget to PM me that addy.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Al,
> do you have anything on your wish list that you would like to try that you do not have?
> 
> Hal


Hal thanks for the offer.

It's not a wish list. It's a list of suggestions that guys have made to me in other threads. I just thought I would put them in one place. And if a guy thought a cigar might fit my taste buds he could add to the list.

I was afraid that some might think it was a wish list. I have been gifted more than my fair share of cigars here at CS. I don't want anyone thinking I'm looking for hand outs. I just thought a running list as well as my short and to the point reviews might help another CC noob along as well as save me some money by directing me towards the profile that I like avoiding the stronger profiles.

On my next box buy I am going to select five singles for the "suggested" list to see how I like them.

Thanks for the offer but I'm all set.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> In your review you said the Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4 was a bit stronger then what you are looking for. PM me your Addy and I will send you a couple of Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3's I think these will fit the profile you like exactly. Floral and delicious, only wish I had some Flor de Cano Coronas left to send along as well.
> 
> Don't forget to PM me that addy.


Thank you for the offer but like I said in the response to Hal, I'm all set. 

Thank you for the suggestions and I will add them to the suggestions list. Next box purchase I will see if I can pick up a few singles.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - dray was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3*


*
On Deck List:*


2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos
2006 Montecristo #4
Partagas Shorts
Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Cohiba Siglo II Tubos
H. Upmann Petite Coronas

*
The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch
Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3 
Flor de Cano Coronas


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - Draw was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3

* Partagas Short 7/14/08
OK cigar - Draw was good - Burn was one sided - flavor was not what I'm looking for however not a bad cigar. Have to give it a *ARS of 3.5* as I would smoke another one but with so many others that I like better would be hard pressed to invest in this one.

 Cohiba Siglo II Tubos 7/15/08
Very nice cigar - Draw was easy - Burn started a little rough but caught up quickly - This cigar was a little stronger than my favorites and I could not find floral but over all an enjoyable smoke. As I don't think I would buy a box having a 5er in the humidor would not be a bad thing . *ARS #3*


*
 On Deck List:*

2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos
2006 Montecristo #4
Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
H. Upmann Petite Coronas

*
 The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch
Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3 
Flor de Cano Coronas


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - Draw was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3

* Partagas Short 7/14/08
OK cigar - Draw was good - Burn was one sided - flavor was not what I'm looking for however not a bad cigar. Have to give it a *ARS of 3.5* as I would smoke another one but with so many others that I like better would be hard pressed to invest in this one.

 Ramone Allones Specially Selected
This is a cigar that has won a spot on my favorites of all time list. Just a truly enjoyable smoke from start to finish. Not to light and not as heavy as a Cohiba. *ASR #2*

 
 Cohiba Siglo II Tubos 7/15/08
Very nice cigar - Draw was easy - Burn started a little rough but caught up quickly - This cigar was a little stronger than my favorites and I could not find floral but over all an enjoyable smoke. As I don't think I would buy a box having a 5er in the humidor would not be a bad thing . *ARS #3

* San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
Wonderful cigar - Great draw - Even burn - Tons of creamy smoke *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Very nice cigar that has everything I like in a cigar with the exception of floral. Not that I wouldn't have more, don't get me wrong. Has that slightly stronger accent but not enough to turn me away. *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Petite Coronas​Found this cigar to be much like the Coronos Major. Nice to have a few in the humidor but not a go to smoke for me. *ARS #3*

 Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
Always room in my humidor for this line! RASS has to be one of my most favored smokes. Creamy floral this guy fills the bill again! Great draw, burn and taste! *ARS #2*


*
 On Deck List:*

2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos
2006 Montecristo #4

*
 The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch
Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3 
Flor de Cano Coronas[/quote]


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Al, 
Which year was the RASS from? 
I keep hearing they suck when young whereas RASCC do not need to be aged to be enjoyed. 
You gave them the same score and I'm wondering if you preferred one over the other at all. 
Thanks for the awesome and simple system, I keep up with your posts.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

demiurgic said:


> Hey Al,
> Which year was the RASS from?
> I keep hearing they suck when young whereas RASCC do not need to be aged to be enjoyed.
> You gave them the same score and I'm wondering if you preferred one over the other at all.
> Thanks for the awesome and simple system, I keep up with your posts.


The RASS was an 07. Wonderful smoke and would love to have a box in the humidor.

My system does not have the decimal system for the the following reason:

"......*I don't know how you go to the humidor and reach for a 9.1 verses a 9.0. To do that is just impressive as hell! *Another thing that I just don't get is picking a cigar based on mood. For me it's, I'm in the mood for a cigar or I'm not, simple. Why make it harder and more stressful on yourself? For example, you say to yourself "Oh I'm in the mood for a "bold" cigar"! So you go to the humidor and you're out of "bold". Now your mood just changed to bummed. Hope you have a "bummed mood" cigar in there or your SOL. So do you now grab the "SOL mood" cigar? If so will you really enjoy it?....."

"Using the above system insures that every time my hand goes into the my humidor it comes out with something I like. If I mix them up and keep my eyes closed it's even better as whatever I get is a surprise and I don't have to make that mind numbing decision between a 2 or a 3."

Between the two I would pick the RASS as the first choice.

Most all CC's I have had are falling in the #2 and #3. This is due to my luck in finding a profile I really love and then the great gorillas here suggesting and sending cigars that they know will fit that profile.

Thanks for following along.
Al


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - Draw was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3

* Partagas Short 7/14/08
OK cigar - Draw was good - Burn was one sided - flavor was not what I'm looking for however not a bad cigar. Have to give it a *ARS of 3.5* as I would smoke another one but with so many others that I like better would be hard pressed to invest in this one.

 Ramone Allones Specially Selected
This is a cigar that has won a spot on my favorites of all time list. Just a truly enjoyable smoke from start to finish. Not to light and not as heavy as a Cohiba. *ASR #2*

 
 Cohiba Siglo II Tubos 7/15/08
Very nice cigar - Draw was easy - Burn started a little rough but caught up quickly - This cigar was a little stronger than my favorites and I could not find floral but over all an enjoyable smoke. As I don't think I would buy a box having a 5er in the humidor would not be a bad thing . *ARS #3

* San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
Wonderful cigar - Great draw - Even burn - Tons of creamy smoke *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Very nice cigar that has everything I like in a cigar with the exception of floral. Not that I wouldn't have more, don't get me wrong. Has that slightly stronger accent but not enough to turn me away. *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Petite Coronas​Found this cigar to be much like the Coronos Major. Nice to have a few in the humidor but not a go to smoke for me. *ARS #3*

 Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
Always room in my humidor for this line! RASS has to be one of my most favored smokes. Creamy floral this guy fills the bill again! Great draw, burn and taste! *ARS #2*


*
 On Deck List:*

2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos
2006 Montecristo #4

*
 The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch
Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3 
Flor de Cano Coronas
La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #3 (I think you'll enjoy it)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Reviewed:*

 Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - Draw was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3

* Partagas Short 7/14/08
OK cigar - Draw was good - Burn was one sided - flavor was not what I'm looking for however not a bad cigar. Have to give it a *ARS of 3.5* as I would smoke another one but with so many others that I like better would be hard pressed to invest in this one.

 Ramone Allones Specially Selected
This is a cigar that has won a spot on my favorites of all time list. Just a truly enjoyable smoke from start to finish. Not to light and not as heavy as a Cohiba. *ASR #2*

 
 Cohiba Siglo II Tubos 7/15/08
Very nice cigar - Draw was easy - Burn started a little rough but caught up quickly - This cigar was a little stronger than my favorites and I could not find floral but over all an enjoyable smoke. As I don't think I would buy a box having a 5er in the humidor would not be a bad thing . *ARS #3

* San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
Wonderful cigar - Great draw - Even burn - Tons of creamy smoke *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Very nice cigar that has everything I like in a cigar with the exception of floral. Not that I wouldn't have more, don't get me wrong. Has that slightly stronger accent but not enough to turn me away. *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Petite Coronas​Found this cigar to be much like the Coronos Major. Nice to have a few in the humidor but not a go to smoke for me. *ARS #3*

 Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
Always room in my humidor for this line! RASS has to be one of my most favored smokes. Creamy floral this guy fills the bill again! Great draw, burn and taste! *ARS #2*


 2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Have had these before (see above). The year did not change my mind. *ARS#4*

2001 Diplomatico #3
Have to give this another try as the one I had the draw was so tight I had to pitch it.

 2006 Montecristo #4
Nice cigar. Has the key two factors nice draw and burn. Stronger than I really like. Not a box buy for me but OK to have a 5er in the humidor. *ARS#3*

* On Deck List:*

Will update after my next box purchase and single selection from the suggested list.
 
*
 The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch
Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3 
Flor de Cano Coronas
La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #3
 2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Really enjoy this thread since I am also working my way through taste testing CC's. I have found what I like on the NC side but the CC side is of course a little harder...

Through your list it has showm me some that I need to try (D'Orsay on the top of that list). Keep up the good work brother...:tu


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

I really love reading these reviews of yours, your not helping me from sliding down the CC slope though. I have got to try those RASCC's i keep hearing good things about them and your review may have just sold me on buying a box.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

OK guys.

Received a few bucks for my birthday to put towards cigars. As it's not a great sum of money I am going to buy a couple of singles of however many I can. Question for you is of the ones on the suggested smoking list which ones have the best "floral" profile? If not on the list and not already reviewed please let me know your suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*
LATEST SMOKE:

*Punch Petit Punch
This cigar was in a contest prize winnings from Silverfox (thank you once again Fox) photo HERE. As you will see from the photo I have a few to review. 

All I can say is WOW! This little guy packs tons of flavor. I would say fruity as well as floral. Burn, draw and smoke volume just incredible. Mild to medium as far as strength. IMHO just a great, great cigar. ARS #2


 *The Reviewed:

*  Partagas 1970's
One of the top two cigars I have ever had *ARS #1*

 Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Great floral flavor with tons of smoke / Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Quai Dorsay Corona Claro
One of my favorites, first box purchase has NEVER let me down  *ARS #2*

 Rafel Gonzales Petit Corona
Glad I only bought one as a sampler ARS #4

 San Luis Rey Petit Corona
Draw perfect / Burn perfect / Floral clearly evident. Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

 Hoyo Epicure No.2
Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

 Le Hoyo Du Prince
Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4

 2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was perfect / A lot of floral from start to finish. *ARS #2*

 Sancho Panza Corona
Great cigar Draw was perfect / Burn was great till the last two inches and got a little rough / not an overwhelming floral presence but one I would love to have around! *ARS #2*

 2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Better than the first RGPC I had but still not my type of a cigar. ARS #4

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4
Very nice cigar - Draw was good - Stronger than I prefer - Still nice to have a couple in the humidor *ARS #3

* Partagas Short 7/14/08
OK cigar - Draw was good - Burn was one sided - flavor was not what I'm looking for however not a bad cigar. Have to give it a *ARS of 3.5* as I would smoke another one but with so many others that I like better would be hard pressed to invest in this one.

 Ramone Allones Specially Selected
This is a cigar that has won a spot on my favorites of all time list. Just a truly enjoyable smoke from start to finish. Not to light and not as heavy as a Cohiba. *ASR #2*

 
 Cohiba Siglo II Tubos 7/15/08
Very nice cigar - Draw was easy - Burn started a little rough but caught up quickly - This cigar was a little stronger than my favorites and I could not find floral but over all an enjoyable smoke. As I don't think I would buy a box having a 5er in the humidor would not be a bad thing . *ARS #3

* San Cristobal de la Habana El Principie
Wonderful cigar - Great draw - Even burn - Tons of creamy smoke *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Coronos Major Tubos
Very nice cigar that has everything I like in a cigar with the exception of floral. Not that I wouldn't have more, don't get me wrong. Has that slightly stronger accent but not enough to turn me away. *ARS #3*

 H. Upmann Petite Coronas​Found this cigar to be much like the Coronos Major. Nice to have a few in the humidor but not a go to smoke for me. *ARS #3*

 Ramone Allones Small Club Corona
Always room in my humidor for this line! RASS has to be one of my most favored smokes. Creamy floral this guy fills the bill again! Great draw, burn and taste! *ARS #2*


 2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
Have had these before (see above). The year did not change my mind. *ARS#4*

2001 Diplomatico #3
Have to give this another try as the one I had the draw was so tight I had to pitch it.

 2006 Montecristo #4
Nice cigar. Has the key two factors nice draw and burn. Stronger than I really like. Not a box buy for me but OK to have a 5er in the humidor. *ARS#3*

* On Deck List:*

Will update after my next box purchase and single selection from the suggested list.

  
*
 The Suggested Smoking List:*

RyJ Mille Fleurs
ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo III
Bolivar CG
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure 1
Montecristo Especial
Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Punch
Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #3 
Flor de Cano Coronas
La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #3
 2007 Vega Rabina Clasicos


----------

